# can someone tell what type of betta is this based on fin and colouration



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

View attachment 70181


View attachment 70182


i got this as a gift 15 days ago (its my 1st fish) so someone please tell me its type and does it look ok?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

He looks like a VT. It'd be nice to see him flaring.


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

Previously he used to flare ...nowadays he just tries to attack his image so trying to get him to flare is a bit risky plus I've lost my small mirror when i get it ill try again... N thx for the help ...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is just a regular VT


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

yea hes a Red Vail-tail


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

blue and red wash veiltail male betta


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> yea hes a Red Vail-tail


*Veil *is the correct word, as in "Bridal Veil"
*Vail* means to lower, descend; to make a gesture (typically tip of a hat) of respect/deference/submission.

No disrespect, but I have to point that out every time, because there are several streets in my neighborhood that are incorrectly spelled/worded and Vail is one of the mistakes. It bothers me to this day, a year and a half later.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe it's like my iPhone and the Mac and auto-corrects :lol: I know it does for me!


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

thx everyone for the help.....btw does it look ill as it just recovered from a slight ich?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Chuckee said:


> *Veil *is the correct word, as in "Bridal Veil"
> *Vail* means to lower, descend; to make a gesture (typically tip of a hat) of respect/deference/submission.
> 
> No disrespect, but I have to point that out every time, because there are several streets in my neighborhood that are incorrectly spelled/worded and Vail is one of the mistakes. It bothers me to this day, a year and a half later.


"spelling nazis wouldn't exist had the internet not made them necessary"
-unknown


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Doesn't look sick to me. Let him bounce back from just recovering from ick. Sometimes they just need that med-and-stress-free time to feel 100% again.


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

thx sena ....looks like ur quiet experienced with bettas... So hw long have u been raising them?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have owned bettas since I was about 13/14, and have started breeding since I was 17 with minimal luck (culling a spawn due to an unseen genetic disease that hit the father, ex stranding me away from home, etc -what luck-), and now (19 years old) have had a successful spawn of over 200, plus have everything lined up for the fry  

I have learned so much on here from so many members... OldFishLady, Myates, Mr. Vampire, Indjo, etc (too many names to mention xD)

I actually came here from Yahoo Answers due to an awesome member on this forum (Anhel) and so far it has been 100% better than Y.A. Here we try our hardest not to judge, and we work with what you have while still giving tips and tricks to have your betta live his/her longest and healthiest life possible while keeping it simple and easy for you!


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

oh 200+ thats good..... Im 17 now n got my 1st betta as a gift (actually the gift was for my sister) but im taking care of it... And what you said about this place is true because I read stuff and realised I could give my betta a better life with my limited means because I don't have the place to keep a huge aquarium so I'm raising it in a bowl and here in india heaters are available for only 10gallon tanks and also I read that bowl heaters aren't advised as they could cook my fish so do you have any suggestions on how to do without a heater as winter is setting in here


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Fishfresher88523 said:


> oh 200+ thats good..... Im 17 now n got my 1st betta as a gift (actually the gift was for my sister) but im taking care of it... And what you said about this place is true because I read stuff and realised I could give my betta a better life with my limited means because I don't have the place to keep a huge aquarium so I'm raising it in a bowl and here in india heaters are available for only 10gallon tanks and also I read that bowl heaters aren't advised as they could cook my fish so do you have any suggestions on how to do without a heater as winter is setting in here


It looks like he's in a vase. Does he have a heater?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, are those heaters at all adjustable? What are the wattages on those heaters? 

Are you unable to get a larger tank due to space, or money? Are you able to find perhaps a 5 gallon (if the heaters are adjustable, or may work for 5-10 gallons that would be the best bet).

What is the temperature like usually in India? We'll find something that works for you


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

Those heaters are adjustable but I don't know the wattages ill let you know by tomorrow.plus neither do I have space not money though I can by the tank by next month. I don't usually save my pocket money you see.

The temperature is well within 76 - 86 F (india is a tropical country you see)but dec, jan, feb get a bit chilly by the end of this month the temperature should be 8- 10 °C .Please help me out


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm ok  Since the heaters are adjustable, depending on the wattage it can still work for smaller tanks (to a point).


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

50 watt heaters are common but 25 watt are also available but quiet expensive as he has to order them(the 25 watt ones)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

50watt usually works for 5+ gallons as long as you have a thermometer.


----------



## Fishfresher88523 (Dec 4, 2012)

hey thanks il buy a heater asap...


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

And there's "vale", a small valley! I'll bet breeders will have vail tails and vale tales as well as veil tales... they're going to start running out of names with all these types of fins.
HE is a BEAUTIFUL FISH!!! A great gift!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup a plain old vt male. Looks a lot like one of my favorite fish when I was a kid, and for a vt he's nice.


----------

